# [solved]Inhalt von /boot/

## Yonathan

ich habe mir vorhin einen neuen kernel gebaut

2.6.11-gentoo-r4

dabei bin ich nach Kapitel 9 und 10 dieses howto's  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-314985-highlight-overlay+portage.html vorgegangen.

problem ist jetzt, dass ich in meinem /boot/ ordner nicht die benötigten dateien habe, um das system mit dem neuen kernel zu starten.

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# ls -l
> 
> total 6507
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1018690 Mar  9 21:35 System.map-2.6.10-gentoo-r6
> ...

 

das ist das, was drin ist. aber für die neue version fehlen die 3 dateien.... wo finde ich die, bzw was muss ich da einfügen??? oder umbenennen???

den 10er kernel hat mir mal nen freund gebaut, aber der funzte nicht. will nun von dem 9er auf den 11er umsteigen .

lg. yona

----------

## 76062563

welche "3 Dateien" meinst du?

Eigentlich brauchst du nur den Kernel und wo du den nach dem kompilieren findest steht eigentlich da wenn du den Output des Compilers anschaust...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ja, die Dateien (bzImage, System.map) musst du selber kopieren, die gehen von alleine nicht auf /boot (warum sollten sie denn auch?). Weiß du noch, wie es war, das erste Mal, als du einen Kernel gebacken hast, wie bei der Installation? Genauso muss man machen. bzImage befindet sich unter /usr/src/linux/arch/<deine Architektur>/boot/bzImage und System.map unter /usr/src/linux/System.map

----------

## Yonathan

ich benötige folgende dateien:

kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

config-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

system.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

den ersten kernel hat mir ein freund gebaut. ich hatte da wenig mit zu tun.  :Sad: 

ich weiß aber nicht mehr, wo ich den herbekomme, weil ich zwischen dem kernelbauen und jetzt einen neustart hatte!!!

in der grub.conf steht folgendes, um das system zu starten:

 *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r4
> 
> root (hd1,0)
> 
> kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hdb3 gentoo=nodevfs devfs=nomount 

 

----------

## Anarcho

Siehe pablo_supertux's Post:

```
cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/arch/<deine arch.>/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4
```

Die anderen beiden Dateien sind nur "guter Stil", die brauchst du also nicht unbedingt, aber wenn doch:

```
cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/System.map /boot/System-map-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/.config /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r4
```

----------

## TheX

Du musst erst mal den "frischen" Kernel in dein /boot/ Verzeichniss kopieren:

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4
```

Dein Freund hat offenbar auch ne Sicherung deiner Conficdatei des Kernel gemacht was sicher keine schlecht Idee ist :

```
cp /usr/src/linux/.config /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r4
```

Die System.map liegt auch in dem Source-Verzeichnis deines neuen Kernels, kopier diese mit:

```
cp /usr/src/linux/System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r4
```

Damit dein Grub (hoff ich) deinen neuen Kernel auch beim booten benutz solltest du auch einen zusätzlichen Eintrag in deine /boot/grub/grub.conf machen. kopier dazu einfach einen deiner Menüpunkte zB den vom  kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 und füg ihn an letzter Stelle ein.

Ändere jetzt alles von ..10.gentoo-r6 auf ..11-gentoo-r4.

----------

## 76062563

Ich kopiere immer nur den Kernel... das langt.

Wo der liegt hat dir pablo_supertux ja schon gesagt... (der Compiler auch  :Laughing:  )

Die config-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 ist nur die .config in /usr/src/linux die kannst du nennen wie du willst, die braucht der Kernel auch nicht, es ist allerdings nicht schlecht wenn man eine Sicherung der .config irgendwo hat und /boot bietet sich da an.

Wenn du die so nennen willst mach folgendes:

```
cp /usr/src/linux/.config /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r4
```

/boot muss natürlich gemountet sein!

----------

## Yonathan

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Siehe pablo_supertux's Post:
> 
> ```
> cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/arch/<deine arch.>/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4
> ```
> ...

 

die config datei ist doch genau die, die von grub geladen wird!!!

werde mal schauen, ob das jetzt startet.

melde mich dann wieder

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> die config datei ist doch genau die, die von grub geladen wird!!!
> 
> 

 

hä? Niemand außer der Makefile des Kernels braucht diese .config Datei, diese brauchst du gar nicht im Boot, nicht einmal System.map. bzImage reicht völlig aus.

----------

## benjamin200

Kleiner Tipp am Rande:

benenne das Kernel Image "kernel-running" und du musst nich jedesmal deine GRUB / Lilo Konfiguration anpassen. Tipp im Tipp, verwende zwei Kernel-Images, kernel-running & kernel-backup.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *TheX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dein Freund hat offenbar auch ne Sicherung deiner Conficdatei des Kernel gemacht was sicher keine schlecht Idee ist :
> 
> 

 

nicht nötig. Siehe /proc/config.gz (man muss im Kernel wählen)

----------

## 76062563

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ...nicht einmal System.map...

 

wozu ist diese Datei eigentlich gut?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Kleiner Tipp am Rande:
> 
> benenne das Kernel Image "kernel-running" und du musst nich jedesmal deine GRUB / Lilo Konfiguration anpassen. Tipp im Tipp, verwende zwei Kernel-Images, kernel-running & kernel-backup.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

das ist eine gute Idee, oder benutze symlinks. Die grub.conf bootet nämlich mit wmlinuz und vmlinuz ist ein Symlink auf eine bzImage Datei, und du änderst nur den symlink. Das geht schneller.

----------

## TheX

@pablo_supertux

/proc/config.gz ist zwar ne gute Sache, doch wenn mal n bischen mit den Modulen "spielt" schleicht sich auch mal nen Fehler ein, den man nicht so schnell zurückverfolgen kann. (Samstag abend nach Party auf die Idee kommen nen Kernel upzudaten...)

Da ist ne Sicherung einer stable-conf schon nicht schlecht !!

 :Wink:  TheX

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   ...nicht einmal System.map... 
> 
> wozu ist diese Datei eigentlich gut?

 

http://www.dirac.org/linux/system.map/

----------

## psyqil

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   ...nicht einmal System.map... 
> 
> wozu ist diese Datei eigentlich gut?

 Zum debuggen.

Nach dem Kernelbacken ein make install wirkt da übrigens Wunder, und wenn Grub vmlinuz und vmlinuz.old startet, wird alles gut!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yonathan

wat?? wie???

@benjamin: wie funzt das denn???

@pablo: und wie geht das mit dem linken???

wie auch immer. habe grade neugestartet und stoße auf diverste fehler  :Sad: 

module: parport, forcedeth(?), pcspeaker not loaded

netmount, sshd, apache2, portmap, famd no startet

SIOCSIFBRDADRR  no such device

eth0 unknown interface: no such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK, no such device

kde startet auch net. kommt ne zeit lang nen scshwarzer bildschirm, dann bin ich wieder in der console

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @pablo: und wie geht das mit dem linken???
> 
> 

 

was?  :Shocked:  mach ein man ln

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> module: parport, forcedeth(?), pcspeaker not loaded
> 
> netmount, sshd, apache2, portmap, famd no startet
> ...

 

100% vergessen ein make modules_install zu machen. Lies lieber die Dokumentation.

----------

## Yonathan

das mit dem make modules_install habe ich nciht vergessen, weil ich den befehl komplett reinkopiert habe

[edit] @pablo: wie verlinken geht, weiß ich. die frage ist nur, wo diese links zu finden sind und was ich dann in die grub.conf eintrage [/edit]

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> das mit dem make modules_install habe ich nciht vergessen, weil ich den befehl komplett reinkopiert habe
> 
> [edit] @pablo: wie verlinken geht, weiß ich. die frage ist nur, wo diese links zu finden sind und was ich dann in die grub.conf eintrage [/edit]

 

das ist egal. Ich hab z.b. die symlinks auf /boot gemacht und grub.conf geändert. Mandrake hat auch unter /boot, debian hat unter / eigentlich ist es egal, hier ein Beispiel, wie es bei mir aussieht:

```

rex@supertux:~> ls -alh /boot/ ; cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

total 18M

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 4.0K Mar 18 23:35 .

drwxr-xr-x  24 root root 4.0K Mar 30 15:12 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 Oct 22 18:04 .keep

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 673K Jan 13 22:16 System-2.6.10-r4.map

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 673K Jan 19 19:40 System-2.6.10-r6.map

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 687K Mar 18 18:29 System-2.6.11-r4

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 799K Dec 24 16:19 System-2.6.9-r12

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 820K Nov 13 21:15 System-2.6.9-r4.map

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 820K Nov 24 20:09 System-2.6.9-r6.map

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 799K Dec  3 00:13 System-2.6.9-r8.map

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 799K Dec  4 23:32 System-2.6.9-r9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   16 Mar 18 23:35 System.map -> System-2.6.11-r4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    1 Sep 21  2004 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 993K Nov 28 20:01 emergence-1280x1024

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4.0K Mar 28 20:15 grub

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1.2M Jan 13 22:16 kernel-2.6.10-r14

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1.2M Jan 19 19:40 kernel-2.6.10-r6

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1.2M Mar 18 18:29 kernel-2.6.11-r4

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1.5M Dec 30 20:07 kernel-2.6.9-r12

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1.5M Nov 13 21:14 kernel-2.6.9-r4

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1.5M Nov 24 20:09 kernel-2.6.9-r6

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1.5M Dec  3 00:11 kernel-2.6.9-r8

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1.5M Dec  4 23:32 kernel-2.6.9-r9

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  79K Nov 13 22:05 memtest86.backup

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4.0K Jan 10 19:03 memtest86plus

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   16 Mar 18 23:35 vmlinuz -> kernel-2.6.11-r4

# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0  

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 3

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo 2004.2

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/emergence-1280x1024

title Memtest86Plus

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/memtest86plus/memtest.bin

```

----------

## kurt

hi,

mach ein "make install" wen du in /usr/src/linux bist und dann ein "ls -l /boot"

gruss

kurt

----------

## Yonathan

hier schonmal das

ls -l /boot

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# ls -alh
> 
> total 9.7M
> 
> drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  536 Mar 30 16:26 .
> ...

 

das make install liefert:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make install
> 
>   CHK     include/linux/version.h
> ...

 

habe den kernel, also dieses komische bzImage wieder nach boot kopiert und habe neugestartet. doch es ist alles wie bisher

nach einem reboot brachte mir das ls -l /boot folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# ls -l
> 
> total 13161
> ...

 

die grub.conf im /boot/grub schaut jetzt so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

----------

## 76062563

Du hast den Kernel doch kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 genannt und nicht vmlinuz dann musst du das in der grub.conf auch so machen!

PS: der Kernel ist nicht "komisch", ich finde deine Ausdrucksweise etwas vermessen... Wenn du die Dokumentation lesen würdest hättest du einige Probleme weniger!

----------

## Yonathan

es ist wurst, was ich in der grub.conf angebe

es funzt beides. sowohl vmlinuz als auch kernel ....

aber die fehler sind trotzdem nicht weg, obwohl ich sowohl make modules_install und make install nochmal gemacht habe

welche dokumentation meinst du??? ich habe gesucht und nichts gefunden !!!

----------

## flappadap

Mit was für einer Kernelconfig hast du denn begonnen deinen neuen Kernel zu bauen ???

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal genkernel ausprobieren :

#emerge genkernel

#genkernel --menuconfig all

----------

## Yonathan

wie...

mit was für einer kernelconfig??ß

ich bin in /usr/src/linux gegangen und habe dort make menuconfig gemacht. dann bin cih durch die menüs gegangen und habe dort ausgewählt, was ich meine, was ich brauche...

habe genkernel mal emerged, werde es mal ausprobieren.

lg. yona

----------

## kurt

hi,

liss doch einfach den alten 2.6.9 kernel ein

```
mount /boot

cd /usr/src/linux

make mrproper

cp /boot/config-2.6.9-gentoo-r13 /usr/src/linux/.config

make oldconfig

make menuconfig
```

jetzt kannst du den änderungen vornehmen, und am schluss bitte speichern.

```
make

make modules_install

make install

reboot
```

gruss

kurt

----------

## Yonathan

am alten kernel mache ich ja nichts und den lasse ich parallel auch noch drauf, sonst könnte ich hier ja nichts schreiben .

wenn der neue kernel nicht geht, dann starte ich über den 9er.

aber ich werde mal schauen, ob ich nicht den kompletten 11er rauswerfe und neumache.... hoffentlich klappt es dann  :Sad: 

muss nurnoch schauen, wie man eine alte kernel-version mit allen dazugehörigen daten löscht

----------

## kurt

hi,

hab ich doch alles gerade geschrieben.

was zeigt eigentlich ein

```
ls -l /usr/src
```

bzw. wohin zeigt /usr/src/linux

gruss

kurtLast edited by kurt on Wed Mar 30, 2005 8:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheX

 *Quote:*   

> aber ich werde mal schauen, ob ich nicht den kompletten 11er rauswerfe und neumache.... hoffentlich klappt es dann

 

dank erst gar nicht an # emerge -C gentoo-xxx !!

du braucht in dann nur die /usr/src/linux/.config löschen !!

----------

## 76062563

Gentoo ist nicht Windows!

Der Kernel ist eine Datei die du mit beliebigem Namen nach /boot kopierst... Wie du sie nennst ist egal, hauptsache du nennst sie in grub genauso. Wichtig ist auch dass du ein make modules_install machst...

Kann es sein dass du die default .config nimmst?

Mach es so wie kurt gesagt hat: (das erste Wort soll denk ich mal lies und nicht lass sein, er hat sich verschrieben und du hasts falsch verstanden)

Mounte /boot und nachdem dein Freund ja die alte .config gespeichert hat machst du folgendes:

rm /usr/src/linux

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 /usr/src/linux 

cp /boot/config-2.6.9-gentoo-r13 /usr/src/linux/.config

make menuconfig

dann beendest du menuconfig und die Frage ob du speichern willst beantwortest du mit ja

danach:

make && make modules_install

dann kopierst du den kernel nach /boot und schaust dass der Kernel in der grub.conf drin steht.

----------

## Yonathan

 *kurt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was zeigt eigentlich ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   22 Mar 30 14:23 linux -> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root  664 Jan 18 13:03 linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312 Mar  9 21:34 linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312 Mar 30 17:15 linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312 Mar  5 10:08 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r13

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bzw. wohin zeigt /usr/src/linux
> 
> 

 

das zeigt auf linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

werde jetzt eben mal das machen, was 76062563 da schreibt und dann sehe ich weiter.

[edit] habe nun folgendes ausprobiert:

bash-2.05b# mount /boot

bash-2.05b# rm /usr/src/linux

bash-2.05b# ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 /usr/src/linux

bash-2.05b# cp /boot/config-2.6.9-gentoo-r13 /usr/src/linux/.config

bash-2.05b# cd /usr/src/linux

bash-2.05b# make menuconfig

bash-2.05b# make && make modules_install

bash-2.05b# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

bash-2.05b# reboot [/edit]

----------

## Yonathan

ok....

die auflösung ist ziemlich groß, so dass ich den bildschirm verkleinern musste, damit alles angezeigt wird beim booten.

die module: parport und pcspkr werden immernoch nicht geladen. sonst läuft alles fehlerfrei bis auf die tatsache, dass die kde nicht startet!!!

es kommt kurz ein schwarzer bildschirm und dann wars das. dann bin ich in der konsole  :Cool: 

----------

